# Fraternal greetings from Lagos, Nigeria



## NAIJABRO (Mar 27, 2018)

I bring you hearty fraternal greetings from my ML Tranquility #30 GLN.
Its great being here, having read through some posts before signing up i see we are not closely tyled, recalling as i was warned upon being entered, i shall definitely be cautious. I look forward to getting connected to brethren from across the globe as i extend my research in the search for further light. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you do require any info or clarifications regards Nigeria, as i see there seems to have been some form of wrong representation in the past on this platform. I greet you all and wish you exceedingly well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 28, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2018)

Greetings Brother... well, if you're looking for new members, you'll find a lot of posts here from Nigerians looking to sign up.

Welcome.


----------



## coachn (Mar 29, 2018)

NAIJABRO said:


> ...i see there seems to have been some form of wrong representation in the past on this platform...


Like?


----------



## tldubb (Mar 29, 2018)

Greetings Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## NAIJABRO (Apr 2, 2018)

coachn said:


> Like?[/QUO E]
> 
> Brethren All, thank you for your warm welcome greetings.
> 
> ...


----------



## coachn (Apr 2, 2018)

NAIJABRO said:


> > Like?
> 
> 
> Regards wrong representation i stated in my opening post, which you Bro.Nagy has referenced, there is a particular post i came across that is obviously a scam which stated that masons would be paid a salary of 3,000 dollars, why i had to refer to this particular post is as it is claimed to come from the Grad Lodge of Nigeria, which is my Grand Lodge and which i am very proud of. All information regarding the GLN could be gotten on http://grandlodgeofnigeria.org/
> ...


Thanks!  It wasn't clear from your post to what you were referring.


----------



## Kilbride (Apr 28, 2018)

NAIJABRO said:


> I bring you hearty fraternal greetings from my ML Tranquility #30 GLN.
> Its great being here, having read through some posts before signing up i see we are not closely tyled, recalling as i was warned upon being entered, i shall definitely be cautious. I look forward to getting connected to brethren from across the globe as i extend my research in the search for further light. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you do require any info or clarifications regards Nigeria, as i see there seems to have been some form of wrong representation in the past on this platform. I greet you all and wish you exceedingly well.


I'm in Nigeria, I have been searching for light for the past 5years locating a lodge was one of my greatest accomplishment. Nevertheless, I haven't been taken due to lack of contact with a grand master. I've been going to the lodge for sometimes now yet I can't find help. I need help and directions here brother. Sincere regards!


----------



## NAIJABRO (May 1, 2018)

Kilbride said:


> I'm in Nigeria, I have been searching for light for the past 5years locating a lodge was one of my greatest accomplishment. Nevertheless, I haven't been taken due to lack of contact with a grand master. I've been going to the lodge for sometimes now yet I can't find help. I need help and directions here brother. Sincere regards!



Mr.Kilbride, good to know you have located a lodge just that i dont understand the part of "lack of contact with a grand master" Please whats your location in Nigeria? Which Lodge have you been going to? I would advice you as i sense desperation in your desire to join freemasonry that you  be careful and not get scammed.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 1, 2018)

Could he mean worshipful master of a specific blue lodge? Apparently joining a lodge in Nigeria is very different from the USA...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kwasi Kdivine (May 7, 2018)

Hello I am Brother Kwasi from New York. Master Mason. I am a talented musician and I always wanted to talk to an African brother

Sent from my SM-J727V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## christain ugbari (May 28, 2018)

i an in nigeria and i need to find a lodge in port harcourt anyones help will be appreciated from a brother to a brother


----------

